# haha omg



## hortus (Nov 14, 2005)

my grass nymphs hatched they are tiny

i dunno how they could eat anything cept maybe aphids .

oh well in a couple days ill try some melanogastor.

i think the hydei would prolly squish them sumo style


----------

